# Package deal?



## VParker23 (Dec 2, 2011)

What do you guys think of a hardly used (<500) S&W 4509 coupled with a hardly used (<500) S&W 910 for $750? Neither are black.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

VParker23 said:


> What do you guys think of a hardly used (<500) S&W 4509 coupled with a hardly used (<500) S&W 910 for $750? Neither are black.


welcome back vparker..... i have seen very nice examples of both guns in the $300 range so if i couldnt get the pair for $600 i would pass..... btw i like both of those guns alot, nice shooters.


----------



## VParker23 (Dec 2, 2011)

I was thinking I was paying a premium but Looking on sites like gunbroker.com and similar auction sites I saw the 4506 for around 400-450 and the 911 for around 300-350 so he said 750 for both but I'm always a man of negotiations so I will surely come back with a counteroffer


----------



## VParker23 (Dec 2, 2011)

And yea my other name got Banned haha but I'm back! :-D


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

VParker23 said:


> I was thinking I was paying a premium but Looking on sites like gunbroker.com and similar auction sites I saw the 4506 for around 400-450 and the 911 for around 300-350 so he said 750 for both but I'm always a man of negotiations so I will surely come back with a counteroffer


remember, those auction sites are for what they WANT for the gun..... if you are willing to seach the local gun shops, i think your money will be better spent AND you will keep more of it (i hate paying a dime extra...its MY dime)


----------



## VParker23 (Dec 2, 2011)

What do you think of the quality of those models? should I just see about picking up the 4506 instead of the 910 or vice versa?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

VParker23 said:


> What do you think of the quality of those models? should I just see about picking up the 4506 instead of the 910 or vice versa?


these are both good quality guns, i have owned and sold more than a few of them (used to have a gun shop) and i wouldnt hesitate to own and carry one now. my only hesitation is his price, i think you can do better


----------



## VParker23 (Dec 2, 2011)

Right-o Thanks Bear I will let you know when/if i get a better price for the package


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

VParker23 said:


> Right-o Thanks Bear I will let you know when/if i get a better price for the package


just noticed your location, i was born and raised in the vallejo/rodeo area


----------



## VParker23 (Dec 2, 2011)

o yea? I'll be graduating from the Maritime Academy come April and was raised in Pinole


----------



## VParker23 (Dec 2, 2011)

Does anyone else have opinions on these guns?


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

VParker23 said:


> Does anyone else have opinions on these guns?


Both good guns but $750 for 2 used guns??? Why not spend $750 on a nice 1911, HK, Sig, or something like that... Even better buy 2 used mixture of Beretta, Glock, M&P, XD, etc.

Idk the 4509 is the shizz but, idk just my opinion but doing one of the two options i listed other then the package deal seem better to me especially in the long run


----------

